# Fly Rods



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Any Ohio fly rod manufactures out there?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I think there's one somewhere around Sandusky. Can't remember the name but I remember seeing a post a couple years ago either on here or facebook.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

ejsell said:


> I think there's one somewhere around Sandusky. Can't remember the name but I remember seeing a post a couple years ago either on here or facebook.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Clutch Fly Rods out of Port Clinton....nevermind looks like they moved to South Carolina now.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

fly_ohio said:


> Clutch Fly Rods out of Port Clinton....nevermind looks like they moved to South Carolina now.


Yes, that was the one I saw.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Clutch rods are very nice, my 8wt is a beast


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Didnt know they had moved to SC.


----------

